# Minimum width for a bridleway?



## ironhorse (15 October 2008)

The nearest bridlway to our yard starts off extremely narrow - the first 800yds or so is next to two pasture fields and sheep wire has been placed really close to the hedge. Nowhere is it wide enough for two people to walk side by side, and in places there are telegraph poles and overhanging trees which make it even narrower. The mountain bikers have clearly been using it (totally legal I know) and now there's a gully about 18in wide along the surface, particularly for the first 100yds which would make it very difficult to ride along.
I'm gutted because after this first bit it opens out into a wide grass strip alongside an arable fields with the most amazing views and really good footing.
But as it is, there's no way that I'd get my horse along it, and she's not particularly big! Presumably the state of this bridleway is not legal so who do I speak to about it?


----------



## pixie (15 October 2008)

From Highways Act 1980, Schedule 12A:


1 (1) For the purposes of this Schedule the minimum width and maximum width of a highway shall be determined in accordance with sub-paragraphs (2) and (3) below.

(2) In any case where the width of the highway is proved, that width is both the minimum width and the maximum width.

(3) In any other case

(a) the minimum width is

(i) as respects a footpath which is not a field-edge path, 1 metre,

(ii) as respects a footpath which is a field-edge path, 1.5 metres,

(iii) as respects a bridleway which is not a field-edge path, 2 metres, or

(iv) as respects any other highway, 3 metres; and

(b) the maximum width is

(i) as respects a footpath, 1.8 metres,

(ii) as respects a bridleway, 3 metres, or

(iii) as respects any other highway, 5 metres.


----------



## Madasmaz (15 October 2008)

I take it this is a recognised public bridleway that is shown on an ordnance survey map. If that is the case, if you are unable to approach the owner of the sheep fencing, as a last resort approach you local caouncil access officer as the placing of the sheep fencing constitutes an obstruction to public right of way...if its not moved they get fined...of course that could possibly cause more agro...but would try the farmer first and explain the predicament. Not point in going to the council unless he is the beligerant horse hating type.


----------

